# Waterlogging driftwood



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi
I set up my crayfish tank somewhat like I want. Right now my driftwood has to be weighted by rocks to keep it down(only one rock will be moved out though) and my large root-like piece has about an inch of the top sticking out(its set at an angle with it catching on the aquarium inside lip) Will that matter with it getting waterlogged? Or do you have any suggestion of something I could stick to the glass to keep it from poking out? I'll post pictures when the waters cleared.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have read that boiling the log help it sink down faster, but I cannot remember the other step to prevent the wood from bubbling up during the cooling stage.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

This pieces have been through 3 dishwasher cycles, other than that nothing. I have two pieces in another tank I did earlier and they were boiled for about 24hours each. It took a month for the one to sink after that. The other one still hasn't sunk at the one end and its been in the water for over two months. These aren't big pieces either. I figure by Christmas the crayfish tank wood should be sunk. :wink: I'll be glad when it happens though.


----------

